# Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017



## blochi (7. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!
Hat einer von Euch oben genanntes Echolot in Betrieb und kann etwas dazu sagen? Erfahrungen etc.
Weihnachten rückt ja immer näher.
Vielen Dank im voraus Andreas...#h


----------



## Axtwerfer (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

Hab das Hook 7 , ist ja baugleich bis auf die Displaygröße und bin voll zufrieden damit. Hatte vorher ein Garmin 521 was auch nicht schlecht war, aber das Hook ist um klassen besser. Würde mir aber kein kleineres als ein 7 Zoll  holen, gerade bei geteilten Bildschirm z.b. Plotter/ Echo bist Du für jeden cm. mehr dankbar.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

Hi blochi,
kommt halt drauf an was du damit machen willst und was dir wichtig ist. 

Wenns ein günstiges Gerät sein soll (mir persönlich reicht das z.B.) das möglichst viel Grundfunktionen bietet ist das Hook 4 Angebot vom Echolotzentrum im Moment schon sehr verlockend. 

Aber grundsätzlich hat Axtwerfer vollkommen recht, ich habe noch nie von jemandem gehört der sagt 
"Das nächste Mal würde ich mir ein Gerät mit kleinerem Bildschirm kaufen".... 

Bildschirmgröße ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch mehr Bildschirmgröße  

Logischerweise steigt damit auch der Preis. 

Aber sag doch mal wo du damit rumfahren willst, und welche Angelei du betreiben möchtest.


----------



## blochi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

Die 300 Euronen hatte ich mir so als Limit gesetzt. Angel in Flüssen und Seen max. Ostsee. Karpfen und Raubfische sind Zielfische. Nutzung ist auch nicht gerade Täglich. Gefischt wird vom Schlauchboot (330).


----------



## blochi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

Verlockend war für mich auch das GPS drin ist, und man dann eine Karte erstellen lassen kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

@blochi
Ja - dafür passt die Hook-Serie mit Gps gut! 

Ich bin ebenfalls mit dem Schlauchi unterwegs und würde wenn ich eins kaufen müsste aktuell wohl auch eines aus der Hook-Serie nehmen.


----------



## blochi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

Ok ist ja schon mal ne Aussage!
Danke #6


----------



## Axtwerfer (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

falls möglich und noch im budged mit drin, hole dir gleich die Ostseekarte mit dazu. Dann hast du Betonnung, Tiefenkarte usw.


----------



## blochi (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Lowrance HOOK 5 Sonar & GPS mit HDI Geber Mod. 2017*

#6 Danke!


----------

